# USCC getting a version of Galaxy S II,



## Sighcosis

Just wondering if there would be any support of it. Not sure how many will get it at 250 bucks AFTER rebate.

I am seriously thinking about moving to Verizon if they gonna get all outrageous on year old phones.

It is a 3g version CDMA.


----------



## tylerw515

all i know is i am getting it. i want to put some ics on it too like on my mesmerize. lol


----------



## Gonzo

I am gonna wait for a sale to get one. We've waited this long for it. I can manage waiting a bit longer.


----------



## veteranmina

I can tell you that there will be dev(s) working on the USCC variant of the SGS2. I will be possibly helping as much as i can. well once and if I am able to get the phone.


----------



## Sighcosis

Same on getting. But once I do, I will help in anyway I can. I am not much in the arena of coding and such but make a helluva tester!


----------



## SolarRays

I love it, phone not even out yet & the excitement is already building. Thank you to all the devs/hackers who made the Mez what it is & will now make the SG2 open for business. I will be 1st in line when it hits my store - get ready rooters.


----------



## SplitNail

I've had some hands on with it. Its the epic touch without the sprint logo. Nice phone.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfgas

I will be getting it


----------



## Noyes

I'm going out tomorrow morning and I'll be first in my store to get one. I hope the dev community here starts working on ICS right away. I don't want to have to use Gingerbread any longer than I have to.


----------



## SolarRays

dfgas said:


> I will be getting it


You need to! You're one of the main guys to crack our devices - thanks for your great work on the Mez.


----------



## nitsuj17

if the sprint roms work with similar apn/prop edits (like with mez to fasc and vice versa) then it would be a good device to have for uscc users

the et4g has a ton of developer support and some really nice roms, including (among dozens of well respected devs there): madoggin is a tsm member and has tw tsm roms out, and sbrissen is their official cm maintainer


----------



## jah

I'm seeing lots of dev on this for Sprint, but even rooting it seems to require Sprint-specific basebands?

Is there a discussion somewhere on this for USC? And does anyone have root?

I want to pull the trigger on this today, but I don't want anything to do with an unrooted device.


----------



## SolarRays

Got it, love it, need to root it! NOW!








OH, did I mention I'm now broke...


----------



## jah

SolarRays said:


> Got it, love it, need to root it! NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, did I mention I'm now broke...


What is the baseband version? (in settings/about)


----------



## sickin

jah said:


> What is the baseband version? (in settings/about)


baseband=
S:r760.01 k.fb14

Side note I tried the zerg method and it did not root. Hoping there is a root by the time I get off work tonight lol


----------



## SolarRays

jah said:


> What is the baseband version? (in settings/about)


Same as what sickin said.

Thanks for trying sickin - you know root will be the hottest topic for awhile. Currently testing my backup programs & compatability w/ old apps.


----------



## sophistical

Dang, it's a pain to try and restore apps without root on this thing. If there is anything I can do to help let me know!


----------



## sickin

Ok, so I don't know near enough about development so if someone wants to help me out I would really love to learn. I had read that you need at least temp root to pull odin files for a back up. I tried z4root to get temp root, but it made my system basically unusable. I whipped up a computer from spare parts (actually a really decent rig) and got Ubuntu installed would love if someone could help guide me on where i need to go and what i need to do to root and develop roms for this thing.


----------



## jah

sickin said:


> Ok, so I don't know near enough about development so if someone wants to help me out I would really love to learn. I had read that you need at least temp root to pull odin files for a back up. I tried z4root to get temp root, but it made my system basically unusable. I whipped up a computer from spare parts (actually a really decent rig) and got Ubuntu installed would love if someone could help guide me on where i need to go and what i need to do to root and develop roms for this thing.


I think someone has to get a leaked version of the ROM to be able to do much with it. Most likely the fb15 is pretty similar to this version, but you wouldn't know how to edit the build.prop, and I don't know if the boot.img would be similar enough to work (I think it depends on partition tables, etc).


----------



## sickin

jah said:


> I think someone has to get a leaked version of the ROM to be able to do much with it. Most likely the fb15 is pretty similar to this version, but you wouldn't know how to edit the build.prop, and I don't know if the boot.img would be similar enough to work (I think it depends on partition tables, etc).


I can figure out the build.prop edits from the mez edits I am sure. And from what I can tell, you should be able to use odin to create a dump image from the current one, but you have to be able to get at least a temp root. As far as I can figure out I need to get a shell root, and extract out, so I will play with it a little today and see if I can figure it out on my own, unless i get some guidance.


----------



## jah

All I know is it looks like the SGSIII will be dropping for everyone else in about 1-2 months. *sigh*


----------



## bru_1

Just got the SGS II yesterday from USCC... As it has JUST come out, I'm not surprised there's nothing available for it yet... but I can't wait! I've tried superoneclick a few different ways, no luck. From what I've read, the Epic 4G Touch root method might work, but as someone stated (here or somewhere, i cant remember) Being that there is no odin stock rom, we have no fallback plan. How does one acquire a stock rom odin package?


----------



## jah

Usually they will release it or leak it. I think uscc roms usually come from leaks.

Sent from my GT-P6810 using RootzWiki


----------



## clabern

bru_1 said:


> Just got the SGS II yesterday from USCC... As it has JUST come out, I'm not surprised there's nothing available for it yet... but I can't wait! I've tried superoneclick a few different ways, no luck. From what I've read, the Epic 4G Touch root method might work, but as someone stated (here or somewhere, i cant remember) Being that there is no odin stock rom, we have no fallback plan. How does one acquire a stock rom odin package?


SuperOneClick and the AutoRoot method for the Epic 4G Touch will not work for us. The Zergrush exploit they use was fixed in 2.3.6 (which is what our GSIIs are running). It'll take some time, but jah is correct, USCC usually has their roms leaked fairly quickly.


----------



## Chriswmd20

If anyone gets root access let me know please


----------



## themac69

So I'm rooted, I do *not* have the FB14 kernel but the Epic 4G one works. I got it here: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/Sam ... c_4G_Touch

or directly here: http://goo-inside.me/epic4gtouch/kernel ... -00-pm.tar

If you decide to do this, USCC will be amazed and deny help if you screw it up. However all is working (this far) so happy.

Good luck.

This was posted by Tweedle at Team USCC forums. I know there is alot of people including me wanting to know how to root. I'm not sure if this makes you have the yellow triangle. I will probably try this tomorrow.

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickin

themac69 said:


> So I'm rooted, I do *not* have the FB14 kernel but the Epic 4G one works. I got it here: http://wiki.rootzwik...m/index.php/Sam ... c_4G_Touch
> 
> or directly here: http://goo-inside.me...c4gtouch/kernel ... -00-pm.tar
> 
> If you decide to do this, USCC will be amazed and deny help if you screw it up. However all is working (this far) so happy.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> This was posted by Tweedle at Team USCC forums. I know there is alot of people including me wanting to know how to root. I'm not sure if this makes you have the yellow triangle. I will probably try this tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk


I may try this, little apprehensive without stock files to flash back. I emailed the samsung opensource department yesterday hoping to get the kernel released but haven't heard anything yet. Hopefully the odin files for stock get leaked soon.


----------



## plsports

is there an IRC channel for our new phone? also being a new phone and nothing released yet are there any other places we should know about to follow for the time being while the traffic is slow for this phone here?


----------



## Cloudstrife7

plsports said:


> is there an IRC channel for our new phone? also being a new phone and nothing released yet are there any other places we should know about to follow for the time being while the traffic is slow for this phone here?


I created a G+ Group where I'll be posting updates on the latest roms and development I find from the forums. 
https://plus.google.com/u/0/103467889822536715949


----------



## Noyes

Who's in charge of making subforums? Why don't we have a subforum for our version of the GS2?


----------

